# Amazingly simple and tasty fruit smoothie



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 2, 2007)

No long winded post on this one.  I just made this smoothie for my wife from what was in the pantry and it was deliscous.  So I'm sharing it with you.

Ingedients:
1 12-ounce can of no-sugar-added peaches
1 12-ounce can of no-sugar added pears
1 16-ounce can of no-sugar added crushed pineapple
1 mango, peeled and pitted
1 banana
1/4 cup Splenda

Place all ingredients into a blender and blend at highest speed for about three minutes.  This smoothie is silky smooth with an amazing brightness from the mango.  Good stuff.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## km1127 (Mar 18, 2008)

The 1/4 cup of Splenda does not make it sound appealing at all.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 18, 2008)

Goodweed, that much Splenda isn't good.  All that fruit is loaded with enough natural sugar to make it tasty all on it's own.  (Just my humble opinion)  


ETA:  I just noticed this post was 4 months old!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 18, 2008)

My wife has a big sweet tooth.  Most fruits are too tart for her.  So, when I make smoothies that she is going to be drinking, I add Splenda, and then I can still have some.  If I'm making them for myself, I prefer a to use the fruit as is, with no added sweetener.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 18, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> No long winded post on this one. I just made this smoothie for my wife from what was in the pantry and it was deliscous. So I'm sharing it with you.
> 
> Ingedients:
> 1 12-ounce can of no-sugar-added peaches
> ...


 
Thanks for the TNT smothie recipe. I just bought some recipe books for smoothies. I have never made them before. Have you ever made any with vegetables yet that you liked?


----------

